# Dear America



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Remembering the sadness of 9/11 and all the innocent people in the towers, Pentagon and planes who lost their lives, all the brave first responders who gave their lives for others, all those who later developed serious illness from breathing the deadly air. All the brave military who gave their lives bringing justice and keeping us safe.

https://youtu.be/wDvhbRJdLnw


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter---I think almost every one in the free world is an American on 9/11!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you Walter. They will always be on our mind.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful song and says so much. Fifteen years have passed and I still remember that day like it was yesterday. Thank you, Walter, for posting such a meaningful reminder.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Walter. Such a beautiful and touching song and video ... just perfect.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And not to forget the rescue pups . . . an immense help in finding the lost people.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So right. The last known rescue pup died in June of this year. They were also heros. Here is a tribute video to them :

https://youtu.be/S7XEy2x-B04


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God Bless America, may we never forget, may we always share the stories of the brave who died to keep us free, may we share that terrible day so our kids, grandkids etc. NEVER forget. May they always know how important it is for us to stand tall and be PROUD of being a American 

God Bless those who grieve over their precious loved one who lost their lives, and those who are still suffering from that day. 

Walter that song was beautiful I have never heard it before.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Truly beautiful, Walter. Thank you!
Xoxoxoxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just perfect Walter.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful. I had never heard this before. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The song was just released to honor this the year's remembrance of 9/11.


----------

